# Because Baby Goats!



## Geek (Aug 18, 2017)

Because today could use some baby goats.

https://n3twork.net/adorzballz.html


----------



## ChrisM (Aug 18, 2017)

Geek said:


> Because today could use some baby goats.



How about a Goat stuck up a tree? 





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1810141679016017


----------



## Geek (Aug 23, 2017)

ChrisM said:


> How about a Goat stuck up a tree?



I'll see your Tree Goat & raise you tens of thousands of animated high-diving giraffes.


----------



## Geek (Aug 23, 2017)

^^ Wonder how long the diving giraffes took to render? I'm not _that_ kind of creative, so I'm guessing ... 72hrs?


----------

